
A whopping 40% of Mozilla’s work is done by volunteers - vaksel
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/08/17/40-percent-of-mozillas-work-is-done-by-volunteers/
======
TrevorJ
I would have assumed it was much higher actually.

------
Herring
How could you possibly arrive at that number?

~~~
shard
LOC?

